# Replacement for GE TQL breaker



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

bryan1282 said:


> i have a 50 year old GE panel. the new GE THQL seems to fit but the hook on side with the wire screws sticks out more then the other breakers, has a few bryant br breakers already in there that seem to fit and look ok. is there a problem with putting the new cutler hammer br breakers in there? or as long as it fits is the ge breaker ok? ge panel says to use GE R, TQ or TQL.


To keep it simple follow the listing on the breaker box panel show what type of breaker it can be allowed to be in there.

I know some of other manufacter breakers can fit in there but you will void the UL listing easy. unless it is classifed marking on it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

i would like to do that but the breakers that are listed on the panel dont exist at lowes or home depot.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you talking about this one ??











Or

This one ??










The top one is full one inch breaker while the bottom one is half inch breaker 

The bottom one is only used with if you have few half inch breakers installed with side hooks but much older load centre may not able to use the half inch breaker so if you did got half inch exchange that one to full one inch single pole or full size two inch double pole breaker.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

a 2 pole 30 amp is what i need, but the breaker type i need listed in the main panel is not at the store. so what am i supposed to use as a replacement? panel says GE type R, TR, or TQL, cant find those anywhere.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

bryan1282 said:


> a 2 pole 30 amp is what i need, but the breaker type i need listed in the main panel is not at the store. so what am i supposed to use as a replacement? panel says GE type R, TR, or TQL, cant find those anywhere.


Get the THQL230 breaker this one will fit. see the photo below










Merci,
Marc


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds good to me! thanks for the help!


----------



## Romyeaux (Aug 25, 2021)

bryan1282 said:


> i have a 50 year old GE panel. the new GE THQL seems to fit but the hook on side with the wire screws sticks out more then the other breakers, has a few bryant br breakers already in there that seem to fit and look ok. is there a problem with putting the new cutler hammer br breakers in there? or as long as it fits is the ge breaker ok? ge panel says to use GE R, TQ or TQL.


Just to let anybody in this decade know, the part number at Home Depot is 786676362108 for a single one pole 20A fuse.


----------

